# Lavadora Samsung WRA80R3 al pulsar 'ON' alarma pegada



## Mimoso (Ago 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigos del foro.

Me trajo un cliente una tarjeta del modelo en asunto, que no prendía: 

Despues de revisar voltajes todos estan bien al parecer. 

Condensador mide 18 V 
regulador 7805 mide sus 5 voltios de salida. 
Medi la mayoía de las resistencia SMD y discretas, condensadores y diodos al parecer todo están bien. 
Probé Relë y funciona, probé pulsadores y funcionan miden abiento y cuando se cierran miden 0 ohms. 

Corregí 3 pistas que estaban abiertas con cables. 

1. Al energizarla nuevamente, y darle al botón de Power se queda pegada la alarma y no prenden ninguno de los leds. 
2. La alarma se quita si le doy al botón de inicio/pausa (pero no prenden los leds) 
3. Estando así pulsas los otros botones y hace como que estuviera seleccionando pero no encienden los leds ni persiste la alarma. 
4. Pulsas nuevamente el botón de inicio pausa y vuelve la alarma (no encienden leds). 
5. Para quitar totalmente la alarma debo quitar el enchufe del tomacorrientes. 
6. Energizé, pulsé power se activó alama, luego pulsé inicio/pausa se quito alarma (lo deje de 30 seg. a 1 min) y se activó alarma nuevamente. 

Quite el pulsador de power, energizé y uni momentáneamente los terminales donde va el pulsador y persiste la misma falla. 

Anexo fotos de la tarjeta. 

Agradezco su apoyo como siempre. 

No pude insertar las fotos. ...



Buenas noches amigos del Foro

Me trajo un cliente una tarjeta del modelo en asunto, que no prendía: 

Despues de revisar voltajes todos estan bien al parecer. 

Condensador mide 18 V 
regulador 7805 mide sus 5 voltios de salida. 
Medi la mayoía de las resistencia SMD y discretas, condensadores y diodos al parecer todo están bien. 
Probé Relë y funciona, probé pulsadores y funcionan miden abiento y cuando se cierran miden 0 ohms. 

Corregí 3 pistas que estaban abiertas con cables. 

1. Al energizarla nuevamente, y darle al botón de Power se queda pegada la alarma y no prenden ninguno de los leds. 
2. La alarma se quita si le doy al botón de inicio/pausa (pero no prenden los leds) 
3. Estando así pulsas los otros botones y hace como que estuviera seleccionando pero no encienden los leds ni persiste la alarma. 
4. Pulsas nuevamente el botón de inicio pausa y vuelve la alarma (no encienden leds). 
5. Para quitar totalmente la alarma debo quitar el enchufe del tomacorrientes. 
6. Energizé, pulsé power se activó alama, luego pulsé inicio/pausa se quito alarma (lo deje de 30 seg. a 1 min) y se activó alarma nuevamente. 

Quite el pulsador de power, energizé y uni momentáneamente los terminales donde va el pulsador y persiste la misma falla. 

Anexo fotos de tarjeta. 

Agradezco el apoyo que puedan prestarme.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ago 14, 2016)

Esa placa se ve muuuy corroída por la humedad. Si fuera tu le daría una buena limpieza antes de hacer más pruebas.


----------



## Mimoso (Ago 14, 2016)

Si amigo ya la limpie y todo igual


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 14, 2016)

Hermano se le daño el micro consigue una tarjeta igual para que  hagas pruebas


----------



## Mimoso (Ago 16, 2016)

Amigos no tiene el diagrama eléctrico de esta tarjeta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2016)

Reemplazaste todos los push buttons ?


----------



## Mimoso (Ago 18, 2016)

No amigo lo que hice fue quitar el de encendido y da la misma falla se activa sola


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2016)

Quitalos todos a ver que pasa.

Que pistas estaban quemadas ?


----------



## Mimoso (Ago 18, 2016)

Anexo fotos. En la foto se muestra en negro las pistas que estaban abiertas. Tenían que ver con el inicio/pausa.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 19, 2016)

Las Samsung tienen en su página una app que te trasmite al teléfono celular los códigos de reparaciones y de desperfectos. Busca por allí y quizás te sirva para arreglar el problema.


----------



## Mimoso (Ago 21, 2016)

Buen día amigos. 
Hola Dosmetros. Los quito todo y la energizo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2016)

Mimoso dijo:


> Los quito todo y la energizo?


 
Exactamente                                  !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2016)

si no entendi mal
enciende y no hace mas nada,
hay que simular que el tanque se lleno de agua y ver si pasa a la función siguiente


----------

